# 3-16 [KILLER Inshore Trip]



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

*The Report:*
Captain Josh invited Captain Brett (Grouper Trooper Charters) & I out for a fun day on the water yesterday, to which we both happily obliged. We met up at quarter after 8AM & were on the water by 9ish. Fished the Escambia & found just about every species in there (well, Josh did!). The only thing we had trouble dialing in was the trout bite, but aside from that our trip was nothing short of AWESOME! Can't wait for the three of us to hit the water again. 

*The Lure(s) of Choice:*
All fish caught on live fiddlers & pieces of dead shrimp on 1/16 oz. crappie jigs. 
Who needs the pass when the sheepie bite is this good in the ICW?

*Tally for the Day:*

*Me:* 5 solid sheepies (& 5 lost to bent jigs & the pilings....)
*Josh:* 5 solid sheepies, a fat hybrid, a 17'' speck, & a slot red
*Brett:* a FAT 29.25'' bull, 2 nice slots, 3 good sheepies, & a few smaller ones

*Tight lines everyone. *


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Here's the rest of the photos for your viewing pleasure.


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice catch! Is that Archie Glover?


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

zodiac470 said:


> Nice catch! Is that Archie Glover?


Yessir, it is!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Very Fun Guys!!!

I just woke up and Im ready to do it again.... Pa-Pow!!!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

zodiac470 said:


> Nice catch! Is that Archie Glover?


No its not hahaha, I dont recommend launching there its a long ride to the pass and back

I find it very interesting on just how many sheeps are not anywhere near the pass yet.... once the ICW slows down that's when the Black Pearl will be in the Pass.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> .... Pa-Pow!!!


*That will NEVER EVER become a thing!!!!*


----------



## rickmbp (Aug 29, 2013)

That's a beautiful boat, Josh.....


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Looks like a blast!


----------



## mfbt (Apr 5, 2012)

I am glad we got together! That was a great day and I cant wait to get out there again! We put alot of fish onboard! Good fishing as always Capt Josh and nice to meet you Sawyer!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

When I was stationed there before we used to have pretty good luck with trout on the other side of that grassy island. Can't wait to get back there in a couple of months. I've had enough of the desert!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

DANG SONS!!!! What a fricken haul! No doubt a great day!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> No its not hahaha, I dont recommend launching there its a long ride to the pass and back
> 
> That's why I'll be launching from Sherman Cove! Once I get a boat. Or I'll tow anyone's boat there if they're interested.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Zodia470

Im no stranger to Shermen Cove... I just like to change the scenery every now and again is all.


----------



## Achim2 (Apr 25, 2011)

Great job guys! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## zodiac470 (Oct 2, 2007)

LIM-IT-OUT,

I feel you about changing scenery. Look forward to fishing with you soon!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Jason said:


> DANG SONS!!!! What a fricken haul! No doubt a great day!


You know it brother! When we gonna hit the water & tear up some fish together? Been quite a while if I remember right! We gotta get some synchronized buggy whip action going on out at the Mile sometime soon! :thumbup:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

mfbt said:


> I am glad we got together! That was a great day and I cant wait to get out there again! We put alot of fish onboard! Good fishing as always Capt Josh and nice to meet you Sawyer!


Hell yeah bro, can't wait to get out there again!


----------



## Bamo (May 27, 2015)

Excellent job! Love the boat! I'm leaving NOVA tomorrow to come home for spring break can't wait to punish some sheeps & reds.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Bamo said:


> Excellent job! Love the boat! I'm leaving NOVA tomorrow to come home for spring break can't wait to punish some sheeps & reds.


Come get on 'em man, plenty to go around!


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

We may need to hit the secret hole in the pass by then sheep herding is in full effect

Tight Lines and Good Fishin Everyone!!!


----------



## redfishreaper (Apr 23, 2012)

pow pa! lol good job guys!


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

redfishreaper said:


> pow pa! lol good job guys!


NO! Please don't encourage him bro!!! Haha.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

redfishreaper said:


> pow pa! lol good job guys!


Pa - Pow!!! See u on the water Colin we'll get together soon:yes:


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Round II tomorrow morning broski?


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's how it's done guys! Nice work  

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Bring a rain jacket! My bud just landed a 9lb sheep today Im sure there will be a post comming soon


----------



## timjb83 (Jan 23, 2013)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> Bring a rain jacket! My bud just landed a 9lb sheep today Im sure there will be a post comming soon


Let me know buddy! I'm always down to knock some teeth out.. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Josh landed a 9lb sheep
Marty landed a 27" trout 
Both today, must have something to do with the barometric pressure hahaha tight lines Everyone Pa-Pow!!!!


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

Yeah the pressure lol...


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

AHHHH. I wish I could be out there today... Best of luck bro, can't wait to see the report.


----------



## fsr angler (Jun 26, 2014)

I saw that boat on the water yesterday while I was working.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

fsr angler said:


> I saw that boat on the water yesterday while I was working.


It's hard to miss her!


----------



## shrapnel (Jan 22, 2016)

Pa - Pow! Nice job fella's.


----------



## Bward850 (Feb 4, 2016)

That's what I'm talking about! Nice work guys


----------

